
Official Google Blog: The art of the field study - qhoxie
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/art-of-field-study.html
======
trjordan
_We still do lab studies, but we know what to watch for, and what to ignore._

Interesting viewpoint. I suppose some data is better than none, but that
attitude is the stuff that failed scientists are made of.

~~~
timcederman
If you've done a combination of qualitative and quantitative research you
wouldn't say that...

------
timcederman
I'm very jealous - that's fascinating research.

